# Cleveland Show October 28th



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Cleveland Show October 28th at the Richfield Quality Inn exit 173 from the Ohio 
Turnpike

TM 


MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS(MMCC)
THE BEST IN HO SLOT CARS--CLUB DISPLAY
HO;O;1/32;1/24 CARS PARTS ACCESSORIES
RECENT SHOWS HAVE BEEN ATTENDED BY COLLECTORS FROM OVER 
27+ STATES, CANADA, ENGLAND, AND GERMANY

****RICHFIELD QUALITY INN at OHIO TPK EXIT 173****
4742 Brecksville Rd: ROOM DISCOUNT AVAILABLE IN ADVANCE (330-659-6151)

OCT. 28TH, 2007

ADMISSION $5.00ea.
Tables $30 and floor rights $20 in advance 

After 10-18-07 TABLES $35ea. FLOOR RIGHTS $25ea.
1 ADM/PD TABLE(HELPERS $5 IN ADVANCE $10 DAY OF SHOW)
WIVES AND MINOR CHILDREN NO EXTRA CHARGE
NO GUARANTEES OF TABLE PLACEMENT 
SET UP 8:00 A.M.

NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST, STOLEN, OR DAMAGED PROPERTY

SEND CHECK (OR) M.O. & S.A.S.E. FOR CONFIRMATION TO: 

BRAD BENNETT P.O. BOX 13112 FAIRLAWN, OH 44334-0112 (PHONE (330)666-6057)
[email protected] OR [email protected] 

Next Show APRIL 27TH, 2008

Name____________________Address______________________________________
Phone #_________________________E-Mail________________________________
No. of tables________X $30=___________Helper +______Total_________________


----------

